# Maplins 600w Inverter



## THEPOET (May 1, 2007)

Morning All,

I received a Maplins Crimbo Catalogue through the post the other day. In it was a 600w Inverter going for &39.99. Original price &69.99.

Seems like a good deal, any thoughts??

Pete


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

I think that is a good price. LThey also have the 150W ones back on offer for £15. We got one recently and it has been ok so far.


Richard...


----------



## JDS (Sep 21, 2007)

I have one of their 600W inverters and it runs everything in our van with the exception of the electric kettle - IMHO very good value at £39.99


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

It's a good buy and you can't go wrong with Maplins products .. the 'Argos' of the teckie world :wink:


----------



## THEPOET (May 1, 2007)

Thanks, I shall buy one. I already have a 150w with a lighter socket plug but I was not sure as to what it would power. 'Er indoors wants to use a pair of hair straighteners, she uses a gas cartridge powered pair at the mo.

Thanks for the info.

    

Pete


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

You might like to read this and its references:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-290359.html#290359

Dave


----------



## spindrifter (Nov 14, 2006)

Excellent product and trustworthy company. 

Buy with confidence. 

Cheers

Spindrifter


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Haven't looked at this one and knowing the scant info on Maplins website, it is likely that the only way you will get above 150W output is by hardwiring to your battery.


----------



## teckie (Feb 25, 2007)

Hello...Hello <the 'Argos' of the teckie world > Did I hear my name mentioned somewhere !!!

I bought a 800w Inverter recently from the JTF Warehouse think it was £32 + VAT and has 3 cooling fans 1 works while the unit is running and 2 come on automatically as needed... works very well for me.

Teckie


----------



## soundman (May 1, 2005)

THEPOET said:


> Thanks, I shall buy one. I already have a 150w with a lighter socket plug but I was not sure as to what it would power. 'Er indoors wants to use a pair of hair straighteners, she uses a gas cartridge powered pair at the mo.
> 
> Thanks for the info.
> 
> ...


This will probably not please 'Er indoors' because it won't work with the GHD's, they have a thyrister fitted in the hair straighteners and most inverters don't like it.
I also know that she will complain if she needs to go back to the gas ones.
You know you can't win, you never can!

Soundman


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

You need a pure sine wave inverter to run hair straighteners. The cheap Maplins ones will be modified sine wave.


----------



## TonyHunt (Oct 10, 2005)

I have used a 300w inverter for ages to run the usual tele, dvd, sat box combo with no problems. We recently bought another tele from Aldi with dvd built in, mainly cos it was cheap ( £64 ) and every time i try and use it on the inverter it blows a fuse in the M/H.It only appears to be low wattage so whys it blowing fuses ?


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

TonyHunt said:


> I have used a 300w inverter for ages to run the usual tele, dvd, sat box combo with no problems. We recently bought another tele from Aldi with dvd built in, mainly cos it was cheap ( £64 ) and every time i try and use it on the inverter it blows a fuse in the M/H.It only appears to be low wattage so whys it blowing fuses ?


You get what you pay for Tony...

Have you checked the power consumption of the new tele/dvd combi?


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Reading your post again Tony... is your inverter running through existing mh wiring?? It's best practice to have inverter's on their own fused supply direct from the batteries.


----------



## THEPOET (May 1, 2007)

DABurleigh said:


> You might like to read this and its references:
> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-290359.html#290359
> 
> Dave


Thanks Dave, had a quick scan through and have bookmarked it for later perusal. I will be popping into Norwich on Sat to Maplins.

Thanks to all for your contributions, this is a brill site to find out about practically anything!

Pete


----------



## THEPOET (May 1, 2007)

soundman said:


> THEPOET said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks, I shall buy one. I already have a 150w with a lighter socket plug but I was not sure as to what it would power. 'Er indoors wants to use a pair of hair straighteners, she uses a gas cartridge powered pair at the mo.
> ...


She won't complain.....I won't tell her 

No really, she is quite happy to use the gas powered ones.

Pete


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

TonyHunt said:


> I have used a 300w inverter for ages to run the usual tele, dvd, sat box combo with no problems. We recently bought another tele from Aldi with dvd built in, mainly cos it was cheap ( £64 ) and every time i try and use it on the inverter it blows a fuse in the M/H.It only appears to be low wattage so whys it blowing fuses ?


Hi Tony..

What size is the fuse that blows and what size is the supply cable.. ?
The start up current of the TV may be the cause, however..

Cable should be 25sq.mm and fuse 30 amp

If that is in order I suspect a faulty inverter..


----------



## TonyHunt (Oct 10, 2005)

we sussed out today when our tele man happened to call in he reckons the fuse isnt heavy enough. I think we need to run it through a seperate fuse and link direct to the battery like shane says. In the past we had no trouble because the tele we were using was a 12v / 240v road pro model which obviously didnt need such a heavy fuse.


----------

